# How do you re-glue a rhinestone after using a heat press?



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

I purchased a premade rhinestone transfer & followed the directions that came with it for my heat press but apparently two of the stones did not have glue on the back of them. I say this because when I pulled the clear plastic off after letting the transfer cool two of the stones did not stick to my shirt. 

Can anyone tell me if I can re-glue these to my shirt? If so, how & with what products? It is really noticeable where the stones go, so leaving them off isn't an option.

I appreciate any help - I'm clueless and still learning!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Fabric glue


----------



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. Is there any one brand or kind that is better than another?


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would contact the company where you purchased the transfer. Most supply a small amount of extra stones for just this reason. Good customer service would send you some replacement stones. Glue will just not be a good solution IMO. Might even show on the fabric and when it is washed might not hold.


----------



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. Do you think they would give me a couple extra stones even though I have had this transfer for a couple of months and just now applying to a shirt?


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, they should....actually they should have sent you a few extra stones to begin with.
And you can't substitute with a different brand as they are all so different...the glue and
the shades of the colors. You will need to get them from where you purchased the transfer.


----------



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Susan I appreciate the help. I'm fairly new to this and still learning.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

debz1959 said:


> Fabric glue


 
Gem Tac is the glue I use.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

tnsandy said:


> Thanks. Do you think they would give me a couple extra stones even though I have had this transfer for a couple of months and just now applying to a shirt?


I always sent about a dozen extra stones with mine in case this happens.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd pick up a hot fix applicator. They are great for repairs or for use with garmants that are difficult to press with a standard heat press(I just used one to bling a friends cat collar.) They have both simple and vacuum type applicators. They work great.


----------



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> I'd pick up a hot fix applicator. They are great for repairs or for use with garmants that are difficult to press with a standard heat press(I just used one to bling a friends cat collar.) They have both simple and vacuum type applicators. They work great.


Thanks. What is the best type of hot fix applicator?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I use a vaccum-hold one call a GlitzUp. I'm not saying it's the best, since I haven't used other ones, but it does everything I need so far.


----------

